# How to reset Xtouch X708s?



## aya12123

dear friends, i have xtouch x708s tablet pc..it's suddenly not working !!! It's turned on till the android word appears then it's stuck on this screen!!! How can i reset it at this point of problem?? Please reply as soon as possible..
Thanks,


----------



## aya12123

please anyone to help !!!


----------



## joeten

Hi and welcome to TSF this is all I have found on it How to Hard Reset Xtreme Tablet? | Buy A Tablet PC


----------



## aya12123

Thank you so much..anyway I've already seen this solution and tried it but it didn't work !! thank you for the help  ..I'll keep on trying..


----------



## joeten

That is the solution if it is not working I would be contacting the makers to return it


----------

